# Where Can I Get A Sledge in Dublin?



## peelabee (15 Dec 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just wondering if anyone has seen any sledges/toboggans for sale in the last couple of days, and where? 
Many thanks,


----------



## Mommah (15 Dec 2010)

The Great outdoors on Catham st circa €25 last saturday.


----------



## wigwammer (15 Dec 2010)

Try www.sled.ie
No connection just heard him on The Business on rad1 last Sunday


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2010)

Smiths (Smyths?) were doing them - a friend got one and thought it was a bit pricey but very good - don't know the cost, sorry.

I'm assuming there is a store in Dublin, if not definitely in Drogheda anyway.


----------



## Tintagel (16 Dec 2010)

It it a sledge or a sleigh?


----------



## TarfHead (16 Dec 2010)

Other suggestions here

FWIW, the OH ordered one off ebay and it arrived earlier this week. Fingers crossed for a dump of snow over Dublin over the weekend so that we get to 'christen' it .

This looks promising, for where we live.


----------



## peelabee (16 Dec 2010)

mommah said:


> the great outdoors on catham st circa €25 last saturday.


  sold out now!


----------



## peelabee (16 Dec 2010)

wigwammer said:


> Try [broken link removed]
> No connection just heard him on The Business on rad1 last Sunday


Looked at this site but it doesn't seem to be https, which i think is for a secure site - anyone know if this is secure? I don't have a paypal account.  Also, according to the paper today, even regular postal deliveries are delayed already as a result of last snowfall!!


----------



## peelabee (16 Dec 2010)

Tintagel said:


> It it a sledge or a sleigh?


A sledge I think, Santa rides/drives a Sleigh!!


----------



## Hillsalt (17 Dec 2010)

Millets sell them. Not too sure if they have a branch in Dublin, but they have a branch in Galway. 

Check their site: 
www.millets.co.uk


----------

